# Very nice photoshoot off my R33 GTR! For Carbonvision.nl



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

Take a look at this photo's! I really like them, it was for a dutch article on CarbonVision.nl

Car Feature: Nissan Skyline R33 GTR























































Cheers!


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

:flame: great pics
the gtr looks really fantastic and very clean 1+


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

very clean...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

it is really very beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What a stunning 33GTR!!

This picture is amazing..










The interior looks great too.. I like that steering wheel!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice car Lars!!!!!


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

very nice shots car looks really hot... looking at the ones with the pipes i can't help but feel nervous though ... 

love the rolling shot, definitely wall paper material right there!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning S3 33 Lars, big fan


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you all guys!



Neal said:


> very nice shots car looks really hot... looking at the ones with the pipes i can't help but feel nervous though ...
> 
> love the rolling shot, definitely wall paper material right there!


Here you go mate. Wallpaper size!

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3033/carbonvisionskyliner33.jpg



Kadir; Thanks! I'm sure we got the same taste, I really LOVE that R34 of yours!


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

What a beauty lovely pictures


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Shilakadaddy (Aug 12, 2006)

That looks amazing, very nice pictures. Odd thing to pick up on, but I really like your rear numberplate


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice pics!


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

very clean serie 3 r33 in the best colour KR4.

The wheels make the look perfect.

cheers!


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, I may be biased, but it makes me happy to see such a gorgeous and well taken care of series 3 r33!!! Nicely done, keep it up!!!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just wanted to share this picture with you guys. Smoke that Subaru :#


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

NICE Lars!


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking awesome, great shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice mate, lovely pics


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice shots - the link to the article is broken tho?


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks! This link should work!

http://www.carbonvision.nl/car-features/6-carfeature/210-car-feature-nissan-skyline-r33-gtr


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Did they use a rig for the moving shots or were they shot from another vehicle?

I'm guessing rig by the editing, but .....


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not really sure what a rig is, but this is how we made that riding picture:


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Yup -that's a rig


----------

